# Quilt Frames How to make......



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Our Senior Center needs New Quilt Frames made. DH and I are going to make them. The old one the wood has bowed. Legs wobbles.

Here is what they need.

Light weight. 
King Size.
Portable. 
They have to put the quilt away after each day of quilting. They quilt 1 day a week. As the building is use for other things. 
What type fastner are used. Fabric to attach quilt to. Any other info that has been tried and trued. Thank you for helping me help them.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Has no one seen of made frames I can get ideas from......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/buildquiltingf_sdnf.htm

The description of this sounds like quilting frames I've seen in some crafts/arts/ozark type places.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_qlt/article/0,1805,HGTV_3876_3131137,00.html


This is an HGTV Alex Anderson's dad's plan with photos....
Seems a lot like the one above, but the photos might help.

Angie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thank you I will check them out. I had hoped that some would share there tried and true.. Thanks again Cathy


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Let's see if I can explain mine correctly;
My dad made mine (a long time ago, for my grandma) - he took 4 boards (3 inches by around 8 feet long I think?) and sanded them down smooth. 
For the holes, on two he drilled only about 4 on each side, the other two he drilled the whole length, about 3 inches apart (if I had to guess). Then he stapled a stip of fabric down one side of each board. the fabric is turned over (looped) and the two sides are stapled down together, so that it kinda flaps a little bit, making it easier to get a pin in. I think any type of heavy fabric would do. We just went to the hardware store and got large bolts to use as fasteners, with a washer/screw thing on the bottom. 

This is very lightweight and portable, and when you are finished with it, you only have 4 boards to deal with. When we are using it, we move 4 chairs to a square to set it on, since it don't have a base. Sorry I cant' be better with dimensions. I am at work, plus I keep it at my mom's so I couldn't measure it anyway. If you really want to know, I can run over there one day this week.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Here are a few online sites with patterns and descriptions of attaching the quilts. To store the quilt in between quilting days, lift one rod from it's stands and roll it up to the other rod, then lift both rods and lean them upright in a corner until you set the frame up again. 

http://www.texasbob.com/q_frame.html

http://www.kathkwilts.com/lessons/floorframe.html

http://www.amberwood.org/floorframe.html

About halfway down the page is an illustration to click on that gives you the detailed instructions for this frame. 
http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/t00030.asp

Here is a good tutorial on making a frame and attaching the quilt.
http://redwork-in-germany.blogspot.com/2006/06/floor-standing-quilt-frame-for-my.html


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an antique frame that is certainly tried and true. I'm sure it was a home made version. I have pictures of it around here somewhere if you'd like to see it.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

heres mine, made out of 2x4/s and the bars are 2 x2/s very inexpensive, maybe he can amke some adjustments so it folds up its light weight too.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

busybee870 said:


> heres mine, made out of 2x4/s and the bars are 2 x2/s very inexpensive, maybe he can amke some adjustments so it folds up its light weight too.


That one is almost identical to the one I made my wife. The only difference is we used 1x4" wood instead of 2x4 and it is plenty strong. It doesnt have that big board connecting the two halves but instead I put 14" braces at 90 degrees on the end of those two long feet (four braces total). This enabled the two halves to stand alone and be stored in a closet when not in use.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

cool show me a pick of yours daddyof4, id like to see


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

busybee870 said:


> cool show me a pick of yours daddyof4, id like to see


I'll post one in the next day or so. Yours has that center support which does add rigidity to the whole thing.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

This does look sturdy. But we have to put away after each use. Will have to make a decision this week. Would love to see the other pictures. Thank you for all your help.


Daddyof4 said:


> That one is almost identical to the one I made my wife. The only difference is we used 1x4" wood instead of 2x4 and it is plenty strong. It doesnt have that big board connecting the two halves but instead I put 14" braces at 90 degrees on the end of those two long feet (four braces total). This enabled the two halves to stand alone and be stored in a closet when not in use.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah, i dont have any place to store mine, so its place is in the living room, however i would like to make another with a few alterations, waiting for Daddyof4 to post their pictures so i can get some ideas. they are so inexpensive to make.


----------

